# BEST CHICKEN BREED



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

To all who are looking for a great chicken, the Barred Rock hen is one of the best. They are sweet, loving and great egg layers. This was my sweet precious Gertrude who loved me and wanted to be with me all the time. She sat on my lap for a back rub everyday, She was murdered by a pack of stray dogs. It broke my heart and I am really mourning her. If you are searching for an excellent breed of chicken, you can't go wrong with the Barred Rock.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Sorry that you lost Gertrude. I had the same problem this spring but a single dog instead of a pack. It's hard when we lose what is special.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I totally agree. I have two columbian rocks and they are so sweet







I love them so much ️


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

danathome said:


> Sorry that you lost Gertrude. I had the same problem this spring but a single dog instead of a pack. It's hard when we lose what is special.


I lost her and a sweet speckled sussex. This has really hurt me.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

So sorry you lost your girls 😞. I have to disagree about them being friendly though. I have one named Chloe, and she has been a little butt-hole since day 1!


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> So sorry you lost your girls 😞. I have to disagree about them being friendly though. I have one named Chloe, and she has been a little butt-hole since day 1!





Hania41806 said:


> So sorry you lost your girls 😞. I have to disagree about them being friendly though. I have one named Chloe, and she has been a little butt-hole since day 1!


I guess it is the individual chicken. My Gertrude was the sweetest thing ever, She sat in my lap and wanted a backrub every day. She was the head hen but not mean to the others. I loved her and miss her so bad.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. It seems that it's always our favorites that are the first to go, for whatever reason. 
I agree with you. Barred Rock's are my #1 favorites.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. It seems that it's always our favorites that are the first to go, for whatever reason.
> I agree with you. Barred Rock's are my #1 favorites.


Omg yes barred rock supremacy ‍♀


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

If anyone is living in North Carolina and has some started pullets that are barred rock or gold comet or speckled Sussex. please let me know, Need some badly.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> View attachment 42746
> View attachment 42746


YES SIR!

Plymoth rocks (barred Rocks) Are the best chicken breed I have found yet. They are more than friendly, very hardy, and if they get good food and calcium, they will lay even through winter. Glad you agree they are the best!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> If anyone is living in North Carolina and has some started pullets that are barred rock or gold comet or speckled Sussex. please let me know, Need some badly.


I am in NC and have a plymoth rock pullet but it fo me.

You would probably get some if you made a thread about it, @HSJ07.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> YES SIR!
> 
> Plymoth rocks (barred Rocks) Are the best chicken breed I have found yet. They are more than friendly, very hardy, and if they get good food and calcium, they will lay even through winter. Glad you agree they are the best!


Actually I think all chicken breeds are good. A chicken breed doesn’t define your chickens personality. Some chicken breeds may be”known” as mean and aggressive but when you have one they are sweet and friendly. You never know


----------

